
Learn X in Y Minutes PDF builds - parvarez
https://github.com/aviaryan/learnxinyminutes-pdf
======
dluan
This is awesome.

~~~
parvarez
I know. very helpful to learn new programming languages once you know the
basics.

------
kelsolaar
Very nice!

